# Importing exotics into US/Canada?



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

I have recently emailed the organizations that deal with this (from both countries), but am wondering if anyone can tell me straight, without being vague (so it can only be taken one way), can one import mongoose, owls or skunks into the US or Canada?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your best bet will be to speak to the US and Canadian customs to start with. It is highly unlikely that there will be many members of a UK forum who would know the finer details of animal imports to the US and Canada. What I do know is that depending on the species of owl/s in question there will be a need for CITES permits.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Another point to be aware of is that each state can impose restrictions on top of the general USDA import conditions. As Ian said it also depends entirely on which species, "owls" and "mongoose" aren't that specific.

Just found this too, Importing or Travelling with Foxes, Skunks, Raccoons and Ferrets as Pets - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency.


----------

